# Gengetsu Stainless Clad White #2 BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2012)

An bunch of Gengetsu White #2 Knives Back In Stock today... 
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gengetsu.html


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 28, 2012)

All I can say is... Get one before they are gone again.

-Chuck


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes - well worth it.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm always amazed at how quickly these things go though... i tried to order more this time.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 28, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i'm always amazed at how quickly these things go though...


Why? Looks good, cuts great, nobody else has 'em. I might need one in white #2, as well as the semi-stainless...


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 28, 2012)

I haven't tread these waters that long, but in my opinion of the many variations I've tried, this and DT's clad powdered steel are the two top performers so far.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 29, 2012)

Needs moar sujis!!!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 29, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Needs moar sujis!!!


+1. When are you gonna bring in the sujis, Jon?


----------

